# #futr09: Philip Glass - The Etudes and Other Solo Work for Piano



## jameshallmanchester

Futuresonic 2009 in partnership with OH! Productions presents...

PHILIP GLASS - THE ETUDES AND OTHER WORK FOR SOLO PIANO

RNCM, Saturday 16th May

"Glass' Etudes waxed delicate and grandiose, sultry and melancholy, ghostly and hard-edged" - THE NEW YORK TIMES

Simultaneously stirring and meditative, an evening with Philip Glass' solo piano is a rare opportunity to experience this influential composer's work first-hand. The program features his most recent Etudes for piano as well as classics in Glass' repertoire, this concert provides a glimpse into the intricacies of the composer's work in it's most elemental form. Speaking from the piano bench, Glass personally introduces the program. An intimate and unique look at a visionary at work, this evening provides a fond reacquaintance for Glass fans and a perfect introduction for a new audience.

RNCM, 124 Oxford Road, Manchester, M13 9RD

Doors: 7.30pm / Performance: 8.00pm

Tickets: £37.50
RNCM Box Office / 0161 907 5555
Buy online at: http://www.futuresonic.com/music


----------

